
FTC halts domain-name registration scam - AndrewWarner
http://news.idg.no/cw/art.cfm?id=57E6E46F-1A64-6A71-CEE3C72441F755CD
======
gruseom
How embarrassing that this is a Canadian export. I got one of these things in
the mail (from "Domain Registry of Canada", cunningly decorated with a red-
and-white icon to look vaguely governmental). It was so well done that it took
me a few minutes to figure out that it was bullshit. I was so angry that I
wrote to the Canadian Internet Registration Authority to complain, not so much
on my own behalf as for all the non-technical website owners out there who
don't stand a chance of figuring out that they're being hoodwinked into
transferring their registration over to crooks at 3-4 times market rate. The
agency wrote me back saying "unfortunately" the scammers weren't technically
registrars -- whatever that means -- but that they thanked me for my complaint
and would add it to their pile.

------
ck2
Why can't they stop _Domain Registry of America_ then?

(who also strangely started in Canada and then relocated)

~~~
TeHCrAzY
I get these in Australia...

It must work a reasonable amount of the time, otherwise the international
postage wouldn't be worth it.

------
chubs
When are they going to do anything about domain kiting, then?

~~~
eli
I was under the impression that the nonrefundable ICANN fee drastically
reduced kiting.

------
flowereater
what, and they only had to pay back $10,000 of the millions of dollars they
took?

~~~
daychilde
My thought as well.

So, blow through about $4.3 million in money from your scam, pay back $10k,
and oh, they can't scam people using the scam they used that was already
illegal.

I'm seriously in the wrong business, with the wrong ethics.

